# Bitterlinge und ihre Paarung...



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ihr euch vielleicht noch erinnert, habe ich einen Teil meine Bitterlinge, die ich erwischen konnte, ja in ein Aquarium gesetzt. 
Da gibt es nun ein Paar, was meint, es müssen unbedingt noch ein paar Fische mehr werden 
Da ich über Bitterlinge ja nun schon einiges gelesen habe, war es für mich doppelt spannend, wie es denn nun wirklich ist 
Da wird nix in die Muschel eingeführt, da ist nix mit Legeröhre... auch das Weibchen spritz ihren Teil in der Nähe der Muschelöffnung ab (und wenn sie gut gezielt haben, saugt die Mupfel es ungewollt ein  ). Mit jeden Abdrücken des Weibchens wächst diese ominöse "Legeröhre", die eigentlich gar keine ist. Außerdem fällt sie (diese Röhre), nach dem sie fertig abgeleicht hat, nach ein paar Stunden ab und verkümmert deutlich. 
Das Männchen führt allerdings einen echt witzigen Tanz auf, um das Weibchen in Stimmung zu bringen *lol*... man hat das Gefühl, er bekommt gleich einen Herzkasper  8)
Nicht nur "echte" Aquariumfische sind interessant zu beobachten... auch meine Bitterlinge sind tolle Tiere.

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist so weit... die Jungfische kommen. Gestern früh fand ich den ersten Winzling im Becken... leider wurde er entweder von Mama oder Papa gefressen, ehe ich ihn retten konnte (die sind ja nicht mal 1 cm groß, die Zwerge). Also habe ich mir meine Mupfeln geschnappt und sie in ein kleines, mit Kies gefülltes und belüftetes Glasbecken gelegt. Siehe da, heute morgen waren die nächsten 2 Zwerge da. Bin gespannt, wie viel es insgesamt werden... hoffe nicht so viele, wie im Sommer. Ich werde auch die __ Muscheln nicht zurück zu den "alten" Bitterlingen geben, sonst gibt es ja ununterbrochen Nachwuchs... und das möchte ich weder den Fischen, noch mir antun... wo soll ich denn auch mit all den Fischen hin ?*umpf* 
das bedeutet also auch, den Fischen ist die Jahreszeit völlig wurscht, wenn's paßt, "werden Junge gemacht".

cu WF *derenTeichauchschonzuist*


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

ich hoffe, Du hast alles fotografisch festgehalten..... hier gibt es bestimmt einige, die sich den Porno ansehen wollen....  

Und es ist vielleicht auch noch etwas für das Tierlexikon


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2004)

@Wasserfloh:

Wieviel Nachwuchse kriegen denn die Bitterlinge (bzw. wieviel haben deine gekriegt)?

Wieoft laichen sie im Jahr?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

wieviel Jungfische...¿ (Ironie), bin ich überfragt, ich habe einige weggeben *nichtmitgezählthat*

und wie oft die laichen...? ständig  Und an die Laichzeiten halten die sich auch nicht.

Einen Teil der Fische habe ich ja eingefangen, der Rest hockt noch im Teich...
Da ich ja auch die __ Muscheln ins Aquarium gesetzt hatte, haben die natürlich munter weiter gemacht, bis ich die Muscheln wegen schlüpfender Jungfische entfernt habe und in ein eigenes Becken gesetzt habe.

Dann kamen eine ganze Zeit keine Jungfische mehr, weil die Muschlen einfach ihre Klappe nicht mehr geöffnet haben, irgendwann habe ich dann noch Leichen gefunden, die der Muschel aus dem "Mund hingen *umpf* Ja, die killen die Jungfische, wenn sie keinen Bock mehr haben 
Heute hingegen habe ich wieder 3 oder 4 Jungfische gesehen, es schlüpfen also wieder welche, obwohl die Muscheln seit einiges Wochen (weiß nicht mehr seit wann) in einem anderen Becken mit den kleinen Fischen hocken... Für mich heißt das, ich muß im Frühjahr wieder Fische weggeben. Außerdem werde ich wohl auch 2 meiner 3 Muscheln weggeben, weil sie einfach viel zu viel Junge produzieren... oder ich muß mir einen "Killerfisch" in den Teich setzten, der aufräumt *umpf*

cu WF


----------

